# Cobra Axles?



## JPs300

Anyone heard of them/have any experience? - Smaller custom CV shop in Texas. 

Searching around various forums trying to find info, they seem to be somewhat "under the radar" yet in popularity but what I have found seems to be very positive. - Seen a post on here from walker saying he and filthy had seen a popo being abused to no-end with them in it and it held up what they seen of it. 


Looking into my options for custom rears to suit my 4" lift. Some swear by 'rilla, some hate them, seems their customer service has gotten better but still not sure how "great" their product really is. Have been a Turner fan for years but it seems in the past few they have gone downhill a lot on their CS & turn-around time. 

Don't mind spending whatever I need to, but want good service & a quality product. At the same time, I don't want an axle that holds up to more than a diff/transmission will. 

Thanks,
- Jp


----------



## filthyredneck

From what I have seen of them so far they seem to be top notch. The guy who builds them is located about 30 mins from my job. One of my buddies has a pair of them in the rear of his brute which has an Xtreme lift paired up with 1"spring spacers on the 05-07 springs(old/taller style), needless to say hes got some pretty serious angles. Hes running 32" backs with vfj clutch springs and I threw a gear reduction in it....this bike gets rode every way but nice and the axles have taken everything he can throw at them so far. I compared them to my Turners and I will say they are every bit the size of a Turner HD, IF NOT BIGGER! I plan on running them in my gade once I lift it.....regardless if I go with a 2" RDC, or if I go with something bigger like a 4" SATV, or 6" Catvos (i'll buy lift only and have the axles built). Only lift i'd buy with the provided axles is a Performance ATV lift.....bc theirs comes with Turners already.

As far as being stronger than your diffs/tranny....your fluids are the strength of those components, keep them regularly serviced and keep water out of them and you shouldn't have any problems unless you just ride like an idiot barreling across everything without any throttle control lol. If it comes right down to it send that stuff off for cryo treatment...i know you've been down that road already.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

I'm trying NOT to go down that particular road again, for obvious reasons(LOL). 

Just want a quality part & good service, it seems at least one or the other is lacking from the other options.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

humm these sound like some good ones. are they better than rhinos/gorillas?


----------



## filthyredneck

Well I definitely do not want to bash anybody else's product so nobody take offense, but from what I've seen with my own eyes and the experiences I've had with different brands, I think these are tougher axles.....ATLEAST for a brute and polaris 850, I can't speak for them on any other atv. And they are cheaper than everything other the Rhino Axles. Plus the warranty on the HD axles for a brute is 2 years....thats the same as the top of the line Turners. The cups are massive on these things so heat should never be an issue at all, thats my biggest/really only complaint about gorilla axles is that they get rediculously hot when you run them at high angles. I can say after riding with Walker's big honda on the trails, the big cups Turner has makes all the difference with displacing the heat....his cv's never got more than warm to the touch and we did all kinds of trail riding. This is true with the Cobra's under my buddy's brute, they dont run hot at all and he's got just as much angle as my old 4" Catvos....and my gorillas ran a little warmer than I liked in that lift.

*Again, I'm not saying that these are the strongest or best thing on the market, just stating my experience.


----------



## Col_Sanders

I need rear axles on my 900 and I am considering them. I'm also considering Gorillas and the Highlifter DHTs. The Cobras shafts are huge and the CVs are also pretty big. One thing that concern me is he keeps reducing the warranty. I've been looking at them for 2-3 months and I have seen the warranty drop 2 times. It went from lifetime on all 4 to 2 years rear and lifetime front to 1 year rear, 2 years front. I know thats as good as (better for fronts) anything else out right now but it has me wondering why. 

Another thing is I want to see how well automotive CVs will handle the angles we run at. Even big lifted IFS trucks hardly have any angle on the CVs. There are quite a few people running the axles and they seem happy with them. I know a couple guys running them but 1 doesnt ride hard and the other guy swears by them. I have seen a few break on the RZR owners of Texas group but that just proves that they can be broken. I dont know what the owners were doing.


----------



## sloboy

IMO,,these will be diff busters. There has to be a weak link,, you know this. I have just swapped over to the Rhino brand, no complaints here but they have not seen the new 29.5 yet(they will this weekend). If this guy is just building them from car axles then you just need the secret to his sauce LOL.


----------



## JPs300

I would run rhino's if I could get them custom length. Their current rear axles to suit their 4" outty lift put the rear track width a total of 3" wider than the front; thus why I only bought the front components & will be building my own rear system. 

On the Cobras, it seems some people say they are automotive type joints while others say they are machined in house. I'm gonna guess from what I could compile researching them that he's basing them off an automotive joint & not only doing the work to fit them to our diffs/hubs/lengths, but also doing some custom cages & races to improve the flex/strength. - The warranty deal is kinda expected. I would never have expected any sort of _unconditional_ lifetime warranty and it seems that what most people were thinking. CV joints are a "wear item", not as much like brake pads or tires, but somewhere between there and an engine/trans/diff wearing out. Any sort of warranty would be like good "lifetime warranty" brake pads; warrantied against defect, not wear/tear. 


I'm still up in the air, but they seem to be a good value vs customer service. The few I have heard of broken were not unhappy customers as they knew how hard they were being abused & Jose still helped them out on them. - As long as they aren't constantly leaving me dead on the trail thats all anyone can really ask for.


----------



## filthyredneck

^ well said sir. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

Axle discussions, first off ive only owned stock, rillas and cobras so those are the only ones i could share my thoughts about, hands down IMO cobras all the way around. bigger axles bigger cups better boots no heat problems in the cups and boots, better customer service. I got 2 rear hd cobra axles and 2 etxra boot kits with a two year warrenty for 500 bucks and he met me halfway from my job to his shop. The guy that owns the place is named jose all you gotta do is talking to em. COL Sndrs call em up and work with him he will give you the warrenty u want you just might have to haggle. its a small family owned business and cash talks!!!! u get my point. now as FRN said i have a brute lifted to the fullest i can without a big lift kit rolling on 32s and i ride it like an ex that left with everything lol, i aint nice to her by any means and since i got these axles ive put in over 300 miles and theyre still intact with no issues at all. and btw he a few weeks ago i got into some trouble with my chevy and filled my axles boots up with water therefore trashing my casing and cups and he rebuilt em for 55 a piece. He has a customer in me. As far as gorillas go i hate their boots and hate the clacking and when i had my teryx their customer service was an epic FAIL just my opinion hope it helps


----------



## Col_Sanders

From what I can tell he starts with automotive stuff and machines it to his specs for our use. The people I have seen break them werent mad when they did break, unlike me and my Rhinos. 

I think he upped the price on them too? My buddy was just charged $300/ea for rears on his 900. 


BTW I'm not ready to buy anything yet...Gotta wait for SuperATV to refund me my $$ before I can buy any replacements. Highlifter is supposed to be upping the size on the DHTs for the 900s but if the lead time is too long I doubt I'll wait on them.


----------



## JPs300

^ that's the kind of info I'm looking for, and seems to be the same as other experiences with them. 

One of y'all have the correct contact info for them? - I've seen several different phone #'s posted and some supposed websites that definitely weren't right.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I'd like to get the contact info to for invade am rhinos give out on me. By this thread these axles sound like they are bad *** and can hold up to some abuse.


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300

As long as they are on-par with a regular 'rilla or Turner I'd be happy just from what I've heard on their customer service. If they are more similar to the new Silverback or Evo series axles from each of those two, that's just an added bonus.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Would these "Cobra Axles" be the ones they are sellin on Houston craigslist in the Pasadena Area? See some aftermarket axles for sale for all atv's, that say they are HD and have warranty...
KAWASAKY BRUTE FORCE AXLES

If they are these, seen a thread on XMM, I believe that a guy broke one on a Ranger sometime ago but got it warrantied.


----------



## filthyredneck

^ those are them

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Duno that I could buy something from someone who cant even spell Kawasaki right in their ad....


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Well how much does 1 HD axle run for a brute force 750 with warranty? Way I see it if its less then Gorillas and around Superatv's Rhino price with warranty, the guy might be onto something. The only thing he needs is more advertisement with a website, would probably bring in the customers, as the service seems to be well. Let me look for the XMM thread that reviewed these in a SxS.


----------



## wmredneck

He might have more business than he can handle right now and not need more advertisement. That also might be why the warranty keeps dropping. Just my 2 cents.








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

I would say let's get him on here so he can answer questions but.... I'm a little worried we might end up w/ another Twisted Cheat people out of money for crappy stuff Customs....

Then again they could be the new thing everyone will want... never know.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Just found the thread on XMM, turns out a guy had em on an 850XP. There's some pics in the thread.
Edit: Guy did break 1 with a ranger loading it up...
Check out my little Axles - XMMFORUM


----------



## filthyredneck

Polaris425 said:


> I would say let's get him on here so he can answer questions but.... I'm a little worried we might end up w/ another Twisted Cheat people out of money for crappy stuff Customs....
> 
> Then again they could be the new thing everyone will want... never know.


I don't think that'll be the case with this guy at all....he's located less than 30 mins from my job. I've used him for a couple stock axles already....he normally charges around $130 for a stock replacement for most bikes and we havn't had any trouble out of any those axles so far. The biggest thing is like DRR was saying....its a small family owned business, the guy had been building automotive cv axles but saw the demand for a solid axle in the ATV market so he jumped on board. I've personally delt with him 4 times so far, and every time has been a good experience. I am thinking VERY hard about buying a RDC Gen 2 lift for the gade and if I do then I will for sure be running a set of his rear HD axles in it....and probably fronts a few weeks after I buy the rears.


----------



## KingZilla

anyone know if he makes the hd cobras for the rear of the 2011 suzuki KQ 750 and how long it takes for him to make em...im wanting beefed up axles since i just got my OL2s, but im not wanting to pay an arm and a leg for em either...rihno doesnt have em for my year and these cobra axles sound stout...can i trust getting them after giving them my card info since im in oklahoma and wont have any proof of the sale


----------



## filthyredneck

He recently built new cages for my buddy's 02 grizz.....keep in mind that year had different axles and stuff and its difficult to find some of those parts. Id think he could do the KQ.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

me and filthy seen cobra axles get abused to the fullest .. i can say that the set on that popo 850 were idiot proof .. wished i got a video..


----------



## rmax

he seems to have a good product ,i would like to know the priceing for a full set stock length for a brute


----------



## JPs300

I'm going to be ordering my custom rears from Jose sometime in the next two weeks. - Getting lots of good feed back on them, lots of stories of heavy abuse and the few that have broke he stood behind.

Y'all know I'll beat on them properly & post my feedback(& videos of course).


----------



## Col_Sanders

HL is not going to have any more DHT axles until August/September so I'm now down between these and Gorillas.


----------



## holladaymtm

If you can sell something and stand behind it its worth its weight in gold in my opinion.. I will be in market for sum axles soon.. I definately will after I order my OL2s.. I hope this guy keeps up good work because i would rather buy from some hard working guy that knows what our hard earned money means.. Keep us posted on how the axles are going I definately am interested..


----------



## Agarcia

I might have to stop buy one day, I work right down the road from him. 

Need to get mine in first and see what kind of price to make a +6 for my ranger


----------



## Agarcia

Anyone know what kind of boot he puts on them? I have a set of rhinos that just came in and would like to swap the boots before they tear


----------



## filthyredneck

My guess would be an automotive boot. These axles are near identical in size to my Turners, and I'm not 100% sure, but the Turners look a lil bigger than Rhinos. This guy's axles have close to soft ball sized cv joints....definitely larger than a baseball anyways.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Agarcia

Thanks, I didn't think of that. Should of known they would be bigger then the rhinos.


----------



## filthyredneck

Heck if your local swing through Pasadena and carry a Rhino with you, let him look at it, he might have something or know something that'll fit.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

What bike are the rhino's for? - We've figured out replacement thermoplastic boots for the can-am replacement rhinos. I'm not even putting the front lift/axles on with the boots they come with.


----------



## Col_Sanders

I've heard you can use Gorilla boots on Rhinos. 

I finally saw some Cobras first hand and the shaft is huge. On the 900 you have to grind on the trailing arm and one of the frame braces to keep the boot from rubbing, but I had to do that on my Gorillas as well. 

I'm still not sold on the Cobras myself, maybe after I see more feedback from more people I'll try some.


----------



## JPs300

I'm not 100% sold on them, but for the price and the feedback I've found I figure they are worth a shot. - It seems those that have broke them were admittedly being beat on pretty hard and they were taken care of. 

When it comes to axles I've always said as long as I can get around 2 years out of them trouble free then I'd just buy another set. - Would much rather the axle remain weaker than anything ahead of it and they are bound to wear out with how we abuse them.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Someone has to try them.


----------



## Agarcia

JPs300 said:


> What bike are the rhino's for? - We've figured out replacement thermoplastic boots for the can-am replacement rhinos. I'm not even putting the front lift/axles on with the boots they come with.


I know I can use the gorilla boots but was looking for a different alternative. 

They are going in my 2012 ranger crew


----------



## JPs300

We aren't using gorilla, we're ordering based off demensional specs from a boot manufacturer. - Getting thermoplastic instead of just neoprene like almost all atv compaines use.


----------



## Agarcia

Who is "we"


----------



## JPs300

lol - buddy & myself. He's got the XMR on the 4" SATV lift.


----------



## Agarcia

Sorry, new guy here. 

Are you having better luck with those boots ? If so could you point me in the right direction so I can check them out?


Sorry to derail the topic.


----------



## JPs300

Don't know yet, but I'm sure they will be far superior to the low-grade neoprene rhino boots. - I'll post the company names back up shortly, my mind is drawing a blank right now and I was just looking up specs in one of the books last night....."of all the things I've lost I miss my mind the most"

_EDIT: _EMPI & Rockford - EMPI's online catalogue/spec sheet is a bit easier to use. We just measured cup & bar OD along with the cup seat to bar seat length & original boot free-standing height, then started looking for something to suit those specs.


----------



## Agarcia

Thanks ill check them out. i wondering why he keeps changing warrnety also. I seen someone post that its a 2 year warrnety and I was killing time on CL and he has a lifetime warrnety on his heavy duty ones.. IMO if hes willing to do that then they might not be the weak link and will start to trash other things. My goal is to take my rhino axles up there this week or next and see if he can change out the boots.


----------



## JPs300

I believe he has a standard & HD version with different warranties + they change the warranty for being front or rear axles.


----------



## JPs300

Bumping this. - Just ordered one of these, will see how it holds up. For note, these guys keep axles on the shelf that are the right length to suit a true 4" lift system. 


Long story short on the 4" lift, we are now able to run SATV's short/right side axle in the left/long side & needed an axle 1" shorter yet to suit the new right side length. - Been trying to get the original left side Rhino axle bar cut down but apparently none of our local machine shops have the proper equipment/tooling to index the bar & re-spline it correctly. - Having originally been the longer bar it needs to be shortened a little over 3", thus will require being done resplined/shortened some from both ends to keep from reaching the original boot recess spots on the bar. By the time I get it resplined & pick up a pair of the EMPI boots for it I will have as much in it as just simply getting a complete HD axle from Jose & family. I figured screw it, I just have a spare pair of joints for the rhino that is in the left now. 


My buddy has a pair of Turner Evo's on order for his XMR, but time constraints to make it out this weekend will have him sporting the "now left side" Rhino & right side Cobra for this weekend. As soon as his Turner's show up these will be mine so I can finish up my 4" system.


----------



## Waddaman

Post up some pics when you get them, would really like to see these things vs stock.


----------



## JPs300

I will have them vs stock vs Rhino to post after it gets here tomorrow, then in the next week I should also be able to put a Turner Evo up beside all of them.


----------



## JPs300

Received his off-the-shelf 4" lift axle yesterday. Nice looking piece, quality boots, 2.5" total of double plunge. - His length fit our true 4" height & 2.5" rake just fine. Got a little run around on the bike last night & now the spring spacers need to be taken back out becuse our arms aren't over-leveraging the springs like the overly-long satv arms were. 

Pic vs stock axle:








(and a glipse at an ultra rare occassion that I was in shoes instead of flip-flops......lol)


----------



## filthyredneck

I made a trip to see these guys yesterday and while I was there I asked warranty questions.....since there have been so many different comments about how the warranty varies. Everybody that said 1yr, 2yr, and lifetime warranty on Cobra axles...you are all correct. They explained to me that they do offer lifetime warranty on SOME axles, but those are mainly polaris, and are priced around $350 each. Some of their axles come with 2yr warranty...the brute force fell into this category. And it seems that the majority have a 1yr. He said that hes pretty easy going about warranty though and will help out his customers as much as possible, and he did confirm that he uses car parts to build these. He also told me that he can build an axle in about 3 hours to fit your needs (all he needs is measurements)...so this place definitely has a quick turn out rate. I priced axles for my Outlander w/ 7" Gorilla lift - $275, and for the Renegade in stock length -$200.....(was told both of these axles have 1yr warranty) but he said they have very few come back with problems. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

The one we have in took some pretty good abuse this weekend and never so much as made a sound. One of the front rhino's on the other hand spit cage shrapnel. 

The Cobra in place -


----------



## bgmm

I put 2 in the rear of my brute and they held up with no prob. Big power and big rubber.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Where do I buy some like this. Would love to know if he carries them and makes them for my king quad. Have a back up when my rhinos fail or if they do fail


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck

^ Drew I have all the contact info for the guy that builds cobra axles, hes local for me....I've bought 2 axles from him so far and I dont have any reason to say that I won't be buying more in the future.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

aw yea justin, when my rhinos give i will be giving u a call or a txt


----------



## JPs300

His axles have been flawless for us so far, replacing the Rhino's in the hams & another buddy just put a pair in the back of his 850XP.


----------



## guessohw

Took a ride to Rabbit Creek off road park and blew out my front diff and both rhino axles on the front of my 2012 Polaris Sportsman 850 XP H.O. Deff will be looking into this guy. Y'all posted answers to every question I've had thus far. Have any of you had or heard experience with these axles on the front end of any sportsman 850's?


----------



## Ole Nasty

I just ordered a lift for my Grizzly and when, not if, I break an axle 
i will be getting Cobras.


----------



## filthyredneck

Stepdad has been running Cobras on the rear of their 12' Rzr 800 for about a month now (running a Xtreme 3" on newer 50" rzr's requires aftermarket rear axles)...not a single problem from them so far, and they are massive next to the stock axles.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

The rears we already had are still performing flawlessly even with them on my machine now with the law2's and riding 2-up 99% of the time. - Buddy with the XMR just put two Cobra fronts on to replace what was his 4th broken Rhino. 

Couldn't be happier with the product or service from them thus far. Going to find out soon what they can do for some customs for the rear of my big "300" hondUH; need to put a pair in & find that thing a new home. - Wifey wants a SxS & I'm tired of it just sitting around un-used.


----------



## Righteous

I have gone through multiple sets of gorillas and have more chunks of Rhino's axle splines in a box than I care to count. Can someone PM me the contact info for these? Thanks,


----------



## JPs300

They're "CV Joint & Axle" on facebook. Info coming at ya in a sec


----------



## BlackDawg

JPs300 said:


> They're "CV Joint & Axle" on facebook. Info coming at ya in a sec


Can you PM me the contact info? I need a front for my MudPro and this seems like the answer!


----------



## DTX

(832) 744-5119

I just ordered one and it was here the next day.


----------



## JPs300

I finally wounded one of mine, the right rear which is the one we've had the longest. - was making a little noise at higher speeds so pulled the boot to have a look and the corners of the "star" in the center are all chipped off on the load surface. 

Hopefully they can get me a fresh joint by Friday, otherwise I'll run it in to our local CV shop and see what they can sort out for me. - Big event this weekend, don't want to push my luck and have it let-go. 



Assuming they're as good about taking care of it as they have been for others, still no complaints. I run a decent amount of angle on a big heavy machine with heavy aggressive tires & beat all heck out of it.


----------



## J2!

Both of my front outer boots have small holes all around them in the first inside part from the tire, leaking grease. Probably 60 miles on them. Called and he said he would replace them but he wanted to see pictures of them. I sent some so we will see what happens. In the mean time I'm gonna go to my local dealer and get him to put some on that he has. They are very plyable and he uses an air tool to stretch them out and put them on so you don't have to tear the cv apart. I have one on my kitty that has held up well. Not sure what's doing it, the back axles are fine and they are a little more angle than the fronts. It has to be a turning issue that's doing it, I do have steering stops on it, Jody at Outkast suggested getting some made a little bigger than the ones on it.


----------



## flowhandy

Has anybody had to pay for a new boot when they sent there cobra in for warranty repair? I sent mine in and had to buy a new boot. It's only 25$ but shouldn't it be covered ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy

I imagine all those free replacements are catching up with them and they are starting to eat "crow" by having to charge to absorb this cost. Just my opinion.


----------



## JPs300

I didn't understand why they were covering boots in the first place, so can't say I blame them wanting to have that paid for during a repair. 


For note, I couldn't get them to answer the phone or respond to my texts when I was trying to get a new inner joint for my rear axle last week. - After cleaning it out & re-packing fresh grease in it it was quiet & held up fine to some heavy use/abuse through the weekend though, so not a big deal I guess.


----------



## RYAN.

JPs300 said:


>


my newer rhino axle inner on the rear looks exactly the same on the corners 



Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## JPs300

Without that surface, the cage is forced to carry more load to keep the balls in place. - Time will tell how long it will hold up. 

I had the overly long left side Rhino +4 axle cut down to suit this side, so if/when it lets go I can pop the Rhino in it's place to get me by. 


A little irk'd that nobody would respond to me over at Cobra. I text'd them with the pic & even up-front offered to just buy another inner joint & obviously pay the expedited freight even though this one is still inside their 1-year, then called a couple times between Wed & Thurs last week & no one answers. - I guess that explains why Jody @ Outkast was having to go with Rhino's for his 4" G1 lift due to service/lead time issues with Cobra.


----------



## Waddaman

Does anyone have pictures of a Cobra Rear brute axle compared to stock? My Rhinos aren't holding up, im looking for bigger and better. With Gorrillas being almost the same design and size the only upgrade I have is Turners, or IF cobras are a better design and stronger then I will go with them.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Waddaman said:


> Does anyone have pictures of a Cobra Rear brute axle compared to stock? My Rhinos aren't holding up, im looking for bigger and better. With Gorrillas being almost the same design and size the only upgrade I have is Turners, or IF cobras are a better design and stronger then I will go with them.


ive seen cobras and turners side by side and the internals. Nothing beets the internals of a turner. i run them on my big lifted honda and u should see the cup size on them suckas
Ill take a picture of them vs stock axles


----------



## Waddaman

All depends on the bike its going on aswell.... same with all brands. What do you mean internals? you mean the heat treatment to them or the size of the internals?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Size of the internals


----------



## Mud magnet 2

*So what's the contact info for cobra axles?*

I haven't found a single web site for these guys...Is the only way to order by phone? Hope they ship, because I live in IL. Trying to get the upgrades done before Memorial Day weekend. Going to the Bad Lands in Attica, In.


----------



## JPs300

They're on FB & you can call/text them. Yes they ship. 



Turner tends to run as big of joint as physically possible for your app. There are actually some apps he cannot/will not build an axle for because the spindles are too small to fit his axles(300 honda front spindle for one). - I have no doubt that Turner's are stronger than Cobra's. The only issue we've had with Turner has been heat with the Evo's, his regular HD's have been flawless though.


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Sending him a text now! Thanks!


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Just found out cobra doesn't make front axles for the brute. I was gonna run them all the way around! Lol! Still waiting to get a price for the two rear ones. They look real nice! Like they'd hold up for a LONG time...


----------



## dodge2500

Mud magnet 2 said:


> Just found out cobra doesn't make front axles for the brute. I was gonna run them all the way around! Lol! Still waiting to get a price for the two rear ones. They look real nice! Like they'd hold up for a LONG time...


* man that realy gay i was gana need to get me a set of frount ones here predy soon gess will only be able to get rears and then us rhinos with new boots up frount*


----------



## Waddaman

If anyone has any info on these that would be great, posting these questions all over the place so HOPEFULLY I can get some sort of info somewhere..

1. How are the CV boots on the Cobra axles for the rear of a Brute Force? What material are they made of? (Neoprene, Rubber compound or Thermoplastic) 

2. What goes hand in hand with CV boots, how well is the "Circlip Design" or how easy is it to remove each CV? On Rhinos the Outter you will break before they budge off the shaft and the inners are almost the same.. when in reality it should only need 1 whack with a hammer. This really sucks when they come with crap CV boots and you rip one every weekend, recently broke a cage on the inner of a rhino trying to get the Circlip to compress/break. 

3. how big and what are the internals made of on these axles? Is it the same chromoly everyone else uses or steel? Are the components significantly bigger than stock? 

4. And last but not least, Pictures make everything obvious lol. If anyone has a picture of a Cobra rear next to an OEM rear or a picture of the inside of a Cobra that would be very helpful. 

Any info appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## JPs300

All the axles we've got from them use EMPI boots, which are great quality(major OE manufacturer). Have only had to take one of ours apart, but it came apart as it should(unlike the Rhino's I've also had to _attempt_ to disassemble). 

Components wise just going off eye-ball comparison I would say they are common steel races(cup & inner "star") with a CM cage. 




I was very happy with them, but I still haven't been able to get an answer on getting rebuild parts for the one of mine that is "wounded". It has continued to hold up thus far, but it's very likely to leave me hanging at some point & thus I would like to buy the stuff to rebuild it if I could get someone to call/text me back about it. - At this point I'll probably just take it in to our local shop & let them figure out sourcing the parts. 

If I have any issues beyond that I will switch to Turner's out back, though I will likely just get his regular HD's & not the reccomended Evo's. My bud's XMR is still having heat related boot issues with his Evo's, even with several months of run time now & half the angle they are supposedly capable of. - He's had boots split on two of our mixed trail/mud rides while mine were fine during the same ride.


----------



## Waddaman

That's what I was worried about.. if there just made of regular steel then they might not be as strong...

I'm busting rhinos left and right trail riding and I find myself now that I have a better group doing more and more mud which is awesome but these rhinos can't take it. Also ordering 31s tonight so that's just going to make it worse... my rhinos in the front have been fine, but I need a significantly stonger and better built rear axle.

Cobras.. LOOK bigger in pictures but if there not stronger then I might as well drop the cash and get turners.

I'm going to call cobra tonight and see if I can get more info if they will swap cv boots, warranty, what there made of, and how easy they come apart.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riverrider25

I jus bought a brand new 13 850xp and I'm interested in the outkast 5 in lift with 2 in rake... He told me he could get me cobras or gorillas and I'm jus wondering about the cobras and how strong and reliable they really are... I had gorillas on my arctic cat 650 with a 6inch gorilla lift and had no complaints but I'm not wantin to pay $475 per axle


----------



## flowhandy

I have the outcast/cobra combo on my XP. The lift is top notch. The axles are pretty tuff just their customer service sucks. One time you send in an axle for warranty n it only cost you to ship it to them, then the next time they charge you for shipping both ways and for a new boot. I don't mind paying for a new boot if I need it but don't give the 20 people in front of me free boots and free shipping then charge me for both. I plan on swapping to gorilla as these break


----------



## Ole Nasty

Check out Southern Polaris Riders on Facebook, I think a few people that have the Outkast lift have had some problems with the Cobras.


----------



## filthyredneck

Sucks you guys are having issues with Cobra. They are local for me (about 45-50 mins away from home, only 20 mins or so from my job). I simply walk in and they take care of what ever I have with me usually within 30 mins to an hour depending on what the job is. One thing that nobody realizes....these guys literally work out of a 1 bay garage with an office and small extension built off of it. They are a little hole in the wall business but they do great work. I think the local business is already so much which is probably why its so difficult for you fellas to get any decent customer service. I know its not an excuse, but I've been there a few times and seen how busy they are....and theres only 3 or 4 guys that work there on top of that.

And Waddaman, as far as questions regarding their rear axles.....I can say this much: Atleast a year or better ago we installed a set of their rears in DirtRoadRedneck's brute, which has an Xtreme bracket lift as well as 1" spring spacers (with the good 05-07 springs), and also has VFJ clutch springs and a teryx gear reduction and rides on 32" backs. His axle angles are rediculous! And this guy NEVER cuts that brute any slack and I have yet to see any problems at all from those axles. The cv cups are massive on them, and remind me of the Turners I used to have on my brute. For the price I don't think you can go wrong with them, but I know there's definately a concern about customer service now that wasn't there before. Like I said, I have no issues dealing with them locally, but it would be frustrating to be the shoes of others on here.


----------



## Waddaman

Yea it is frustrating when you live in canada. There axles seem good and I dont want to show disrespect but I can't get the info I need...

I'm at a point now where I want something that will hold up I'm not trying to save a buck. BUT if cobras are 250 and similar to turners for 650 then blowing 400-800 would be stupid...

Filthy do you think you could get pics of these brute axles so I can see the angle and cv size? Pictures are limited for these anything would help... thanks

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Hers some pics I found of the cobra axles.


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Cobras look nice...


----------



## Riverrider25

Ole Nasty said:


> Check out Southern Polaris Riders on Facebook, I think a few people that have the Outkast lift have had some problems with the Cobras.


What kind of problems are people havin... I'm jus tryin to get some input and wantin to not break axles/bank account every ride


----------



## filthyredneck

^those don't look like the HD's that DRR got for his. Looks like either there was a design change or maybe those are different axles. The ones DRR has look much bigger and the bars are different as well. I will try to get some pics asap.


----------



## Waddaman

There HD Axles are Rhino axles.. for the same price of $200. The actual "Cobra" ones are bigger.

Im ordering some "Extreme" axles from them, he said hes going to make me some custom ones for $300 a piece in process of ordering now. We'll see how they turn out.

Of course my stupid paypal has almost hit its spending limit and I gotta figure out a way to pay them now... crap.


----------



## JPs300

Just for note, Turner HD's are $400-450 each, it's the Evo's that are $650 each.


----------



## Riverrider25

^^^ are these turner axles any good.... Will be goin on a 2013 850 Xperia with a 5 inch and 2 inch rake


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

JPs300 said:


> Just for note, Turner HD's are $400-450 each, it's the Evo's that are $650 each.


 
Correct jp. Evos are expensive and people have heat problems even with miles and miles of rideing. I went with the Turner Hd. axles and i got them 9" over stock on ma big honda and i have paid 425 for them and they were a total of 875 with shipping to ma door in 6 weeks

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------



Riverrider25 said:


> ^^^ are these turner axles any good.... Will be goin on a 2013 850 Xperia with a 5 inch and 2 inch rake


 
i run them and havent had any problems out of them besides 1 axle being heat treated wrong and shrearing the spline off in the diff but warrenty covered it and got it back in 2 weeks


----------



## BlackDawg

Waddaman said:


> If anyone has any info on these that would be great, posting these questions all over the place so HOPEFULLY I can get some sort of info somewhere..
> 
> 1. How are the CV boots on the Cobra axles for the rear of a Brute Force? What material are they made of? (Neoprene, Rubber compound or Thermoplastic)
> 
> 2. What goes hand in hand with CV boots, how well is the "Circlip Design" or how easy is it to remove each CV? On Rhinos the Outter you will break before they budge off the shaft and the inners are almost the same.. when in reality it should only need 1 whack with a hammer. This really sucks when they come with crap CV boots and you rip one every weekend, recently broke a cage on the inner of a rhino trying to get the Circlip to compress/break.
> 
> 3. how big and what are the internals made of on these axles? Is it the same chromoly everyone else uses or steel? Are the components significantly bigger than stock?
> 
> 4. And last but not least, Pictures make everything obvious lol. If anyone has a picture of a Cobra rear next to an OEM rear or a picture of the inside of a Cobra that would be very helpful.
> 
> Any info appreciated, Thanks.


I have an answer to #2: I broke the outer joint and instead of buying a new axle, they sent me a new outer joint and boot for $65. Long story short, I had to bring the axle to a machine shop and put it in a 110 ton press to get the old race off. There is no "putting it in a vice and lightly tapping it off"! It ended up busted a few ends of the splines off, but the new joint went on nicely and I've rode only once since then at Mud Jam. My problem is this: what happens if I just want to replace a boot? Guess I'll have to bust the whole thing apart again!


----------



## Waddaman

Crap...hopefully that doesn't happen to me, Ill ask him about it... Thats the big pain in the *** im having with my rhinos.


----------



## J2!

Here are a few pics of a Rhino axle next to a Cobra, Rhino on top, Cobra on the bottom. Both of these are RZR 900 axles, notice how much longer the Cobra is. Bigger cups too. Also threw in a couple pics of the problem with the two outer boots I'm having. He has new boots on the way to me, no charge. Just thought I would snap a coule pics for comparison. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Waddaman

Looks good, but how hard are they to come off the shaft? :/

I just hope they live up to there strength, have GOOD boots right off the bat and they come apart easy. IE not breaking CV's to try and change boots..


----------



## J2!

He says they come right apart but you know how that goes. LOL I haven't tried to get mine apart yet, will let you know hopefully next week some time when I get the new boots in. Really busy at work so I hope I can get to them.


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Does anybody know anything about these sixity axles? They say extreme duty.


----------



## Jerry

Rear brute cobra extreme pics


----------



## Jerry

Brute force rear Cobra extreme


----------



## Waddaman

he sent me the same pics when i ordered my extreme axles lol. mine SHOULD be here this week ill get lots of pics of them compared too rhinos.

J2! did you get that cv off? howd it go?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Good guy to deal with ...helped explain some stuff to me, ordered a test axle for my buddies lift we custom made so if its good he will make other side ... Should be here friday


----------



## J2!

Waddaman said:


> he sent me the same pics when i ordered my extreme axles lol. mine SHOULD be here this week ill get lots of pics of them compared too rhinos.
> 
> J2! did you get that cv off? howd it go?


I haven't replaced the front ones yet. He sent me three boots and all three are different. :thinking: I did tear a rear boot last weekend riding the creek and when I went to pull the axle out the cv came apart at the cup, I never did get the cup out. Went to my local dealer and he has some aftermarket boots that he puts on this air tool and stretches them over the cv so you don't have to take it apart, works very well. Needless to say the inner cv came apart easier than I wanted it to. LOL I just put it back in the bike and put the boot and band on it in the bike.


----------



## JPs300

I was contacted on mine & able to get the info/parts needed. Warranty is as I would expect, he would cover it if it actually lets go but offered to sell me the parts if I wanted to have them "in case". - That's all I could ask for, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Waddaman

Everything i hear of him is good and J2! for me thats a good thing id much rather have to pop a cup out of a diff then break a cv trying to get it off the axle.

Now if these exetreme axles can hold up to the 31's and 840 then ill be one happy duck. It seems the only problems im having now are axles and cv boots over and over and over. I will admit i am worried about the neoprene boots he included on the extreme axles (i asked him too late for thermoplastic or rubber compound had em done and boxed up) so i asked him to throw some rubber or thermoplastic spares in there and apparently he did well see when they get here.

Sadly i dont think they will be in this week.. traveling by Canada post snail mail lol. ill be sure to post lots of pics and info as soon as i get em.


----------



## Gallop

*contacted*

I contacted them Tuesday of this week about getting a set ordered up, they are all out for the brutes. Besides "stock" for $130.00 each.....Said that they would contact me when more are made up!


----------



## filthyredneck

^Glad you were able to get in touch with them, I was wondering when I'd see something on here from you. My friend that has them in the rear of his brute (DirtRoadRedneck) found his reciept last week while cleaning out the garage....his are over 2 years old and still have the original boots and have had zero issues. I think I mentioned before: He runs an Xtreme bracket lift stacked on top of 1.5" spring spacers on the old style 05-07 shocks/springs....needless to say the axles are steep (theres no spring sag and no soft ride lol), and he runs 32" Backs, VFJ springs, and a teryx gear swap.


----------



## Gallop

*sounds good*



filthyredneck said:


> ^Glad you were able to get in touch with them, I was wondering when I'd see something on here from you. My friend that has them in the rear of his brute (DirtRoadRedneck) found his reciept last week while cleaning out the garage....his are over 2 years old and still have the original boots and have had zero issues. I think I mentioned before: He runs an Xtreme bracket lift stacked on top of 1.5" spring spacers on the old style 05-07 shocks/springs....needless to say the axles are steep (theres no spring sag and no soft ride lol), and he runs 32" Backs, VFJ springs, and a teryx gear swap.


All the above sounds the very best to me! I'll be watching to see how "Waddaman" makes out with them also.


----------



## Oopsdiditagain

Just ordered the two rear axles for my 08 Brute Force today. Called him up on Monday and said he had like 30 B/O before he could get to mine. He called me back around noon and said he had 5 in stock that he made, and got them shipped out today! Very pleased with their customer service and hope to be just as pleased with their product!


----------



## Waddaman

got mine today! these things are awesome. no tax charge at the door either so that was a bonus. 2 spare inner and 2 spare outter boots. 2 stickers 4 buisness cards. 6 boot bands and 4 spare c clips for $300 a piece and these things are huge.

Only pics i have so far are of them next to a brand new rhino front left (practically same size as rear but i will get more pics after)


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

My buddy got his axle in and the cup was an inch bigger than stock and 3" too long but it was only a test axle ...but the guys over there are helpin us, really good guys!


----------



## brutemike

Wow those are beefy and will be my next axle but for now i just have to replace an outer boot on my rhino that got a hole in it from a log.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

my buddies custom axles weigh a good 10lbs lol but shaving off 3" might change that ..he has a 7" lift tho too


----------



## Waddaman

heres the Cobra "Exteme" Axles for the rear of a brute force compared to a rhino for the rear of a brute.


----------



## Waddaman

tttttt


----------



## Gallop

good stuff


----------



## JPs300

Guess I'm gonna find out if he has sorted out an "extreme" axle for the can-ams, just grenaded my right rear +4 Cobra this past weekend. - Was the outer joint though the inner has the wounded race, thus leading me to believe I'm pushing them more than they can take.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Jp just throw some turners uner that beast. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## JPs300

I may do just that, but it will be his regular HD's. Not overly imperssed with the Evo's in my buds bike, several hundred miles now and only 30-35*(air ride, so it varies) and he still has heat issues & will burn boots on long trail rides. 


My left rear is actually what was originially the Rhino right rear. When we corrected the track width it just so happened that the right/short side axle then fit the left/long side correctly. I then ordered the +4 Cobra right side and have been running that set-up in the rear, meaning the left axle had several rides and at least a few hundred miles on it previous to being moved to the left & is still problem free. - With that in mind, I'm thinking of having a new bar built for the original left side Rhino to fit the new right side length. 

Then I could put it in & after the Cobra is warrantied it would be a loose spare, might even buy a left side bar so that I could build it either way when needed as a spare. We already have a complete pair of spare fronts, so that would make for a full spare set-up as needed.


----------



## brutemike

JPs300 said:


> I may do just that, but it will be his regular HD's. Not overly imperssed with the Evo's in my buds bike, several hundred miles now and only 30-35*(air ride, so it varies) and he still has heat issues & will burn boots on long trail rides.
> 
> 
> My left rear is actually what was originially the Rhino right rear. When we corrected the track width it just so happened that the right/short side axle then fit the left/long side correctly. I then ordered the +4 Cobra right side and have been running that set-up in the rear, meaning the left axle had several rides and at least a few hundred miles on it previous to being moved to the left & is still problem free. - With that in mind, I'm thinking of having a new bar built for the original left side Rhino to fit the new right side length.
> 
> Then I could put it in & after the Cobra is warrantied it would be a loose spare, might even buy a left side bar so that I could build it either way when needed as a spare. We already have a complete pair of spare fronts, so that would make for a full spare set-up as needed.


But then whats going to give out something always will need a weak link some where and hopefully its not the transmission.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

JPs300 said:


> I may do just that, but it will be his regular HD's. Not overly imperssed with the Evo's in my buds bike, several hundred miles now and only 30-35*(air ride, so it varies) and he still has heat issues & will burn boots on long trail rides.
> 
> 
> My left rear is actually what was originially the Rhino right rear. When we corrected the track width it just so happened that the right/short side axle then fit the left/long side correctly. I then ordered the +4 Cobra right side and have been running that set-up in the rear, meaning the left axle had several rides and at least a few hundred miles on it previous to being moved to the left & is still problem free. - With that in mind, I'm thinking of having a new bar built for the original left side Rhino to fit the new right side length.
> 
> Then I could put it in & after the Cobra is warrantied it would be a loose spare, might even buy a left side bar so that I could build it either way when needed as a spare. We already have a complete pair of spare fronts, so that would make for a full spare set-up as needed.


 
im the same im running just the hd axles on my bike at 40* angle and have no heat problems after break in process.


----------



## Ole Nasty

JP, how did Cobra go about warranting your broke axle? I broke mine this past weekend. I called them and was told I had to pay to ship it to them and pay for any boots replaced.
[/URL]


----------



## JPs300

Don't know, I just got mine boxed & ready to go out, been too busy with other stuff to mess with the bike.


----------



## flowhandy

Ole Nasty said:


> JP, how did Cobra go about warranting your broke axle? I broke mine this past weekend. I called them and was told I had to pay to ship it to them and pay for any boots replaced.
> [/URL]


It changes everyday there I think. My first axle I broke I had to pay for shipping both ways and for a new boot but the 2nd one I only had to pay to ship it to em n they fixed it for free and paid to ship it back to me.


----------



## W.F.O.

Old post, but I put some Cobra extreme rear axles in my 2011 ranger 800. The oem axles broke the first ride after changing from a 2" to a 3" lift. So far so good with them, but not puttin too many miles on since all the mud has dried up for the season


----------



## JPs300

I finally got mine sent in a couple weeks ago, along with a cut/spliced to length SATV rhino bar for them to make me a copy of. 

I wish they had an "extreme duty" version for the Can-Ams but not as of yet. The current 4" lift axle I have from them is basically the same as a stock axle with an extended bar. It held up for 8 months of abuse in my bike, but I don't think it will hold any more than that.


----------



## jrpro130

So their replacement axle is just a replacement. Not a heavy duty?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300

I think their fronts are an "HD", but my rear from them is pretty much a stock axle. - Robert has been running their fronts since sometime around January, a couple worn-through boots have been his only issues with them, which aren't really issues per say. 

They have a really beefy "extreme duty" axle for a few models, wish they would figure out the same for our hams.


----------



## jrpro130

Interesting. Yeah I have their fronts but hopefully they figure out the hd for the rear. Otherwise rhino it is


----------



## JPs300

...thus why I have them building a custom length bar for that Rhino.....


Will have the Cobra as a spare though.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I couldn't understand cobra when I called them and tried and tried to ask questions but just didn't feel comfortable with them but rhinos on the other hand have been flawless for me I absolutely love them I don't care what ppl have to say about them 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> I couldn't understand cobra when I called them and tried and tried to ask questions but just didn't feel comfortable with them but rhinos on the other hand have been flawless for me I absolutely love them I don't care what ppl have to say about them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


Yea man I've had great great experience with rhino. Broke one and it was just out of the 1 year warranty period they replaced it for $50 anyway. That goes a long way for me it was a simple favor. 

I will not hesitate to buy them again. ****** boots or not for $200 you can't beat them with a muddy stick!


----------



## JPs300

LOL - they can definitely be a little tough to understand on the phone. Jose will text as well, which is still a tad broken English but is decipherable. 


I'm happy with my Rhino's, but I swap boots on them before ever installing them. - Up to 35* they seem to hold up well, Robert's were just a couple degrees more & were constant problems. The Cobras he replaced them with have been flawless other than finally wearing holes in a few boots, which is a moot point with how we ride.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

X2 on jose's speaking lol but so far no problems on my buddies big bear ....


----------



## JakeSonnier

Anybody know how the Cobras are for an 850xp? Looking into getting a set. If not Cobras, Im going Gorilla. I read somewhere that you can buy refurb Gorillas from Highlifter for a pretty good price. Any truth to that?


----------



## JPs300

*NEVER AGAIN.*


:angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire:

Sent their axle for repair & sent a spliced together bar I needed made(SATV axle @ a custom length), along with the outer joint to it so they could verify spline fitment. Shipped July 22, arrived July 25th, weight at each UPS hub remained the same. - Just had to pay air freight THIS WEEK (a month later) to get any of it back before the upcoming weekend. Got an axle that's 1" longer than the one I sent just for repair(thus it won't fit the bike now), and they were unable to cut the same spline to make the other bar(which is understandable) but LOST my outer joint and are claiming they never received it. 

I haven't yet contacted them about the length error, as they aren't even open yet & I doubt I'll be able to remain calm about it right now anyway.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Turners 


RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## JPs300

Yeah, pretty much it's Turner & expect a long wait or Gorilla & hope the boots don't over-heat every time it's not in the water...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Agreed


RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dang jp tht sucks to hear ....my buddy sent his stock cups to them so he could make a copy and after a month or so now we have yet to receive the cups back


----------



## W.F.O.

Strange, I had my stuff in about 5 days, and I am in Canada


----------



## J2!

I sent him a rear axle off my Ranger about 2 weeks ago, got confirmation from ups that it had been delivered and who signed for it. Called him the next day and he says he never recieved it. I sent him this axle hoping that he could "confirm" that it was a stock length rzr900 axle like Jody said it was and he lost it.. So I tell him I have confirmation that it was delivered and he said his men must have lost it.. So he sent me a rzr900 length axle and said I had to pay for shipping and the boots.. I'm done with Jose, his customer service sucks.. On a brighter note Jody from Outkast went back and redisigned my lift after I got mine so that it could use stock length rzr900 Rhino axles all the way around. I called him and told him all the problems I was having from Jose trying to get these special length axles made so he sent me a WHOLE NEW LIFT FREE for all my troubles !!! VERY GOOD customer service on his end !!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Now that's cs!!!!^^^^


RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## JPs300

Outkast is definitely on top of things. 


My freshly rebuilt *COBRA* axle, (a.k.a. *PIECE OF GARBAGE*), lasted all of maybe 6 hours total before blowing up the cage & inner race in the inner joint. - Being a ways back in the swamp I said F* it and kept rolling, just kept it in 4wd. Had an occasional big pop/bang but whatever. Once we got back to camp I pulled the bar out & put the cups in by themselves so that there was nothing to mess up & I simply had a dead rolling tire.


Bike performed exceptionally well for being peg-leg in the rear, even walking several holes where other who weren't broke were having trouble getting through(and I was still riding double with my wife as well). - I am thoroughly happy with my entire set-up at this point, I still want to do a nice aftermarket clutch combo to perfect it but everything else about the bike couldn't be better to me.

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------



J2! said:


> I sent him a rear axle off my Ranger about 2 weeks ago, got confirmation from ups that it had been delivered and who signed for it. Called him the next day and he says he never recieved it. I sent him this axle hoping that he could "confirm" that it was a stock length rzr900 axle like Jody said it was and he lost it.. So I tell him I have confirmation that it was delivered and he said his men must have lost it.. So he sent me a rzr900 length axle and said I had to pay for shipping and the boots.. I'm done with Jose, his customer service sucks.. On a brighter note Jody from Outkast went back and redisigned my lift after I got mine so that it could use stock length rzr900 Rhino axles all the way around. I called him and told him all the problems I was having from Jose trying to get these special length axles made so he sent me a WHOLE NEW LIFT FREE for all my troubles !!! VERY GOOD customer service on his end !!!!!


I sent Jose a screen shot of our text's when he first received everything; shows a response from him directly indicating he had the SATV bar & joint in hand, yet now he's denying they ever received it, *even after me sending him the screen shot! :rolleyez: :bs2:*


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

JPs300 said:


> Outkast is definitely on top of things.
> 
> 
> My freshly rebuilt *COBRA* axle, (a.k.a. *PIECE OF GARBAGE*), lasted all of maybe 6 hours total before blowing up the cage & inner race in the inner joint. - Being a ways back in the swamp I said F* it and kept rolling, just kept it in 4wd. Had an occasional big pop/bang but whatever. Once we got back to camp I pulled the bar out & put the cups in by themselves so that there was nothing to mess up & I simply had a dead rolling tire.
> 
> 
> Bike performed exceptionally well for being peg-leg in the rear, even walking several holes where other who weren't broke were having trouble getting through(and I was still riding double with my wife as well). - I am thoroughly happy with my entire set-up at this point, I still want to do a nice aftermarket clutch combo to perfect it but everything else about the bike couldn't be better to me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I sent Jose a screen shot of our text's when he first received everything; shows a response from him directly indicating he had the SATV bar & joint in hand, yet now he's denying they ever received it, *even after me sending him the screen shot! :rolleyez: :bs2:*


His business going to trash now 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## JPs300

The bar is roughly 3/4" longer than the one I sent in for repair. I had to grind the inside edge out of the cup to get enough clearance between it and the bar so that it would roll & allow me to ride the weekend. - Being a plunging joint instead of a plunging bar mean that when the joint went in overly far due to the excessive length it brought the bar too close to the cup. It actually was fully contacting the cup in the recess spots for the balls & thus couldn't even turn past the higher spots between the balls. Since the axle was overly long the balls never got near the outer edge anyway. 











I also made the splines slightly longer on the bar, drove the inner race on further, and cut a new cir-clip groove, all in an effort to shorten it just enough to not bottom out in the cup with suspension travel. 

In the end it looked like this on the bike.:









That right side is the Cobra.....notice anything missing? .....got maybe 6 hours out of it before the inner joints' cage & race broke. We were way back in the woods so I finished the ride by busting the inner boot clamp off(so the boot was free & could help keep the bar centered) and just keeping the bike in 4wd. Got back to camp, took everything apart & took the bar out, put the cups back in place so it would keep the diff sealed and the tire could just roll dead.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

Cobra is going down in quality, my dad put their axles on all 4 corners of his 850xp with 32 backs and broke right rear within 30 hours. sent it in they sent back a different axle spray painted. The kicker the spray paint would wipe right off and it was a brown ebay axle. Never again good waste a $1100. My gorillas have been through hell and back, not a lick of issue with axles or boots on the catvos 6''


----------



## JPs300

The first Cobra last 8 months total, 2-3 on my buds XMR on 30" skinny backs, the remaining time on mine with the wide 29.5 law2's. - The warranty replacement on it didn't make 6 hours. 

My other three axles are Super ATV Rhino's and have been flawless. I changed the junk boots out on them from the get-go & have had no issues out of them. Wish they did custom lengths so I could just get one for my right side. Looking like it's going to be a Turner HD.


----------

